# Plastic Toilet Bolts?



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Maybe this is common now in new $300K+ homes, but it' a first for me. The toilet was rockin' & surprisingly, it wasn't the cheap bolt, but the plastic nut had cracked open? The toilets were also no-name Mexico products that seem to hold only a tiny amount of wax at the flange & even that little bit wants to squirt out the sides of the toilet when you seat it?
Steve


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

stp57 said:


> Maybe this is common now in new $300K+ homes, but it' a first for me. The toilet was rockin' & surprisingly, it wasn't the cheap bolt, but the plastic nut had cracked open? The toilets were also no-name Mexico products that seem to hold only a tiny amount of wax at the flange & even that little bit wants to squirt out the sides of the toilet when you seat it?
> Steve


Three hundred grand doesn't buy what it used to it would appear.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

stp57 said:


> Maybe this is common now in new $300K+ homes, but it' a first for me. The toilet was rockin' & surprisingly, it wasn't the cheap bolt, but the plastic nut had cracked open?


What's the question?





stp57 said:


> The toilets were also no-name Mexico products that seem to hold only a tiny amount of wax at the flange & even that little bit wants to squirt out the sides of the toilet when you seat it?
> Steve


And this question is what?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Made in Mexico.


----------



## ihms683 (Feb 20, 2008)

Manufactor keep bringing on that plastic materials and we will stay in business as a handyman. 
thank-you


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Well Ron,
I was curious as to whether this was an isolated thing here is Texas or this crap was being install in fine homes throughout the country. So I figured that you yanks would enlighten me?
Steve


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Only plastic nuts and washers I've come across where for the tank to bowl, what a joke, don't recall the make of that toilet but I did not use them.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

The only plastic nuts/bolts I have seen or would consider using are for attaching the seat.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*I recall hearing something about plastic Johnny bolts, or maybe it was just the nuts.*
*I can't imagine anything plastic holding a toilet down without movement or problems cracking from tightening.*


----------



## CPlumb (Jan 17, 2008)

So you guys have not tried the newer /plastic closet bolts ???

They are pretty good ! Sioux Chief makes them ,,,,, yes the plastic nut can crack if you get real tight with it . However ,,,, After tightening , sitting on the bowl ,then a little more tight ,,, then silicone the bowl to the floor ,,, I have not had any trouble with these . Been using them 6-8 months ,,, NO CALL BACKS !! 
Just a different opinion .

CP


----------



## slowguy (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats all we use in the new homes now.We tested them in the shop and the screws holding the metal ring to the plywood ripped out before the bolts or nuts cracked !! I have not heared of any problems in the field either.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

i too use them from the basic toilet change out to multi million dollar new houses and even have used them in light commercial....very easy to work with....although i still use chrome plated copper closet supplies


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

CPlumb said:


> So you guys have not tried the newer /plastic closet bolts ???
> 
> They are pretty good ! Sioux Chief makes them ,,,,, yes the plastic nut can crack if you get real tight with it . However ,,,, After tightening , sitting on the bowl ,then a little more tight ,,, then silicone the bowl to the floor ,,, I have not had any trouble with these . Been using them 6-8 months ,,, NO CALL BACKS !!
> Just a different opinion .
> ...


So you haven't used them long enough to know whether the expansion/contraction rate of the plastic can make them work loose over time?


----------



## masterk (Dec 29, 2007)

5/16 solid brass bolts here


----------



## CPlumb (Jan 17, 2008)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> So you haven't used them long enough to know whether the expansion/contraction rate of the plastic can make them work loose over time?


 Yeah , I feel that 6-8 months is pretty good when NOT ONE customer has called and said their new toilet is "loose" .

Try 'em ,,, you'll like 'em !


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

CPlumb said:


> Yeah , I feel that 6-8 months is pretty good when NOT ONE customer has called and said their new toilet is "loose" .
> 
> Try 'em ,,, you'll like 'em !


Report the same thing two years from now and I might consider it.

I have bad visions of a loose toilet on the 36th floor of a condo building ruining the ceiling of the unit below.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

so instead of paying the exorbitant price of like 3 dollars (or less) for a set of brass johnni bolts and nuts your getting the plastic ones for.....what?? Is this what your building your reputation on? And you were getting call backs for the brass ones? Time to do some firing of your staff i would say.


----------



## kyle181 (Oct 6, 2007)

obviously brass is superior , but the plastic saves a little bit of time cuttin the excess off..... and for the guy who does only high rise work .. do you really have to apply that to every post you make? even as subtly saying the 36th floor, that cracks me up


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

masterk said:


> 5/16 solid brass bolts here


 :thumbup: I'll never change to plastic bolts.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

masterk said:


> 5/16 solid brass bolts here


Me too.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

masterk said:


> 5/16 solid brass bolts here


*Ditto.*
*To save maybe $2 and ten seconds per bolt in cutting time, I'd just as soon sleep worry free.*
*Call me a wuss, but I'm staying with brass.*


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

I may have posted this before (long time ago) I'm not sure, and it's slightly off topic, ... but, NEVER use a 4" angle grinder to cut off toilet bolts! I did it once and imbedded the metal in the porcelain! What made it worse was that I think those were brass plated bolts because it left just this grey colored band on the bowl that would not wipe off with a rag much to my horror. Got lucky though, used a piece of sand cloth and lightly rubbed it until it was gone. You really couldn't tell.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

I keep 2 sizes of 5/16 bolts, 1.75 and 2.25. When the 1.75 is long enough to work, most of the time I don't have to cut them at all. I always have to cut the 2.25.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

The toilets have way too much movement with the plastic bolts. I have an uneasy feeling even after re-caulking one to the floor. Brass bolts have alot of history, this crap doesn't.
Steve


----------



## CPlumb (Jan 17, 2008)

It's not about price ,boys . I have good confidence in the plastic bolts . I also LOVE the fact that if and when the toilet needs to be pulled in the future , I don't have to deal with the rusted , can't loosen ,cheap ass metal nuts . They get piss on them from under the cap and we all know ,,, IT'S A MESS TO GET THEM OFF !

Anyone here who has run service for a while and had to cut a bolt off a toilet knows FULLY WELL how you are going to scar up the customer's bowl . NOT GOING TO HAPPEN with the plastic bolts ,,, they don't rust .

Just like the discussion on piping materials or tools or whatever ,,, it's each plumber's choice to use their materials .


----------



## masterk (Dec 29, 2007)

I can cut off old coroded bolts without scaring up the bowl.
I rather spend 5 extra minutes on any job to make it a quality job.
REMEMBER A good reputation will follow you where ever you go and a bad reputation will beat you there.


----------



## CPlumb (Jan 17, 2008)

I got 20 years in business for myself + a whole bunch more working for good companies before that . DON'T Lecture me on reputation . How many years you got ??? Be honest .

Gets to a point on these damn forums that if you DARE to admit that you have tried something new ,,,,,, every swinging wrench acts like you just shot their best friend .

When I started ,,there were toilets that we would still set IN PUTTY !!

Change ain't all bad ,,,,,,, that I will BET MY REPUTATION ON !

CP


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

CPlumb said:


> I got 20 years in business for myself + a whole bunch more working for good companies before that . DON'T Lecture me on reputation . How many years you got ??? Be honest .
> 
> Gets to a point on these damn forums that if you DARE to admit that you have tried something new ,,,,,, every swinging wrench acts like you just shot their best friend .
> 
> ...


I set toilets in putty to this day.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

CPlumb said:


> Gets to a point on these damn forums that if you DARE to admit that you have tried something new ,,,,,, every swinging wrench acts like you just shot their best friend .


*Fig leaf here...*
*I could maybe have worded the "sleep better at night comment" I made above differently...seems like maybe thats where it became personal.*
*I said it because I worry if I have the slightest doubt over something I've used or the way I'd done something...again, I'm a wuss.*
*I still won't use them, doesn't mean I don't trust your experience, nor do I want to insult you, it's a personal choice..absolutely no insult intended.*
*Fair enough?*


----------



## CPlumb (Jan 17, 2008)

10 /4 ,,,, no worries .

Thanks .


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

If you can't get the plastic nuts off you can always torch them off.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*um...you mean "torch"?*


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Yea thats what I said :laughing:


----------



## Herk (Aug 1, 2007)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *Fig leaf here...*


Don't you mean, "olive branch?" Fig leaf is for covering your privates. 

As to the plastic bolts, I've use them occasionally for years. I think I broke one once by overtightening. They have, as I recall, about an 1100 lb. strength. There are several types. Some are longer, some have coarser threads. The large white nut is useful if they've lost the bolt caps and you don't have any with you. And they don't dish the washers and get hard to remove like the brass ones. 

They never corrode. And they run about a buck and a half, retail, as I recall.

In brass, I use the 1/4" because I want the bolt to break before the toilet does.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

Herk said:


> Don't you mean, "olive branch?" Fig leaf is for covering your privates.


*HAHAHAHA!*
*I hope he knows that was a mistake..yes, I meant olive branch.*


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

I prefer brass bolts. Coming from a service plumber background, anything that can prevent a callback or make for pulling a toilet easier, I'm all for. The plastic bolts don't do that for me. Seems the threads always had a mold line in them that made the nut hard to spin down by hand.

I use a set of mini bolt cutters similar to the ones below to cut the brass, quick, simple and no scratches on the china or dust to clean up afterwards.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

Double-A said:


> I prefer brass bolts. Coming from a service plumber background, anything that can prevent a callback or make for pulling a toilet easier, I'm all for. The plastic bolts don't do that for me. Seems the threads always had a mold line in them that made the nut hard to spin down by hand.
> 
> I use a set of mini bolt cutters similar to the ones below to cut the brass, quick, simple and no scratches on the china or dust to clean up afterwards.


I'm tryin' that!


----------

